# Online Reptile Shop



## fishboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I just want to say Thankyou to Paul from Online Reptile Shop - Selling Livefoods Reptile Accessories and Equipment. for the excellent customer service i have received on having to unfortunately return a number of heat mats due to an error on my part ordering the wrong size.

Excellent correspondence throughout, super fast delivery and excellent prices in the first place.

I can wholeheartedly recommend them and i will be using them again in the new year when i build my third new rack.

Merry Xmas! :no1:


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

i haven't been on there until seeing this, but i'm impressed, some real bargains, reptile handling gloves for example (which i will be buying soon as mine had a dog related mishap!) £4.84 is a great price. the calenders are cute to.


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Great shop, great prices  I use them a lot.. They're one of the few companies that sell cork bark tubes and actually specify an approximate size


----------

